# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  الاعتراف الدولي international recognition

## سالي جمعة

الاعتراف الدولي



لما كان نشوء دولة جديدة يعني قيام شخص قانوني دولي جديد ومباشرته اختصاصات دولية تمسّ إيجابياً أو سلبياً اختصاصات الأشخاص الدولية الأخرى، فقد استلزم القانون الدولي أن يرافق استكمال الدولة لعناصرها إجراء قانوني يتمثل في اعتراف الأسرة الدولية بهذا الكيان الجديد، أي أن تسلّم الأشخاص الدولية القائمة باستكمال الدولة الجديدة لكل أركان الدولة وقبولها التعامل معها عضواً في المجتمع الدولي.

الطبيعة القانونية للاعتراف

انقسم الفقهاء بشأن الاعتراف international recognition، فبعضهم يرى فيه عملاً إنشائياً constitutive وآخرون يرونه عملاً إظهارياً declaratory. فمن يَرَ في الاعتراف عملاً إنشائياً يَرَ أن الاعتراف يعني قبول الدول زميلة جديدة لها في المجموعة الدولية والإقرار لها بالحقوق والامتيازات اللازمة للسيادة. ومن شأن هذا الرأي أن يجعل من الاعتراف عملاً يخضع لاعتبارات سياسية وربما لشروط معينة مادام تعبيراً عن الإرادة الحرّة للدول المعترفة.

ومن يَرَ في الاعتراف عملاً إظهارياً يذهبْ إلى أن الاعتراف عمل مظهر تقتصر وظيفته على الشهادة بنشوء عضو جديد في الجماعة الدولية وينطوي على الإقرار بأمر واقع. ومن شأن هذا الرأي أن يجعل من الاعتراف عملاً حقوقياً بحتاً تلتزم الدول الأخرى به بمجرد استكمال الدولة الجديدة لعناصر وجودها من دون أن يخوّلها اعترافها ترتيب أي شروط أو قيود من جانب الدولة المعترفة.

والحقيقة أن الاعتراف إذا كان في طبيعته أقرب إلى أن يكون عملاً إظهارياً فإنه يجب التأكيد أن الدولة غير المعترفة بالدولة الجديدة لا تلزم بالدخول معها في علاقات دولية مهما كان نوعها، فإنشاء مثل هذه العلاقات أو عدمه أمر اختياري تقدم عليه برضاها. بل لا شيء يمنع هذه الدول من إنكار صفة الدولة على النظام الجديد إذا ما احتجت بعدم قناعتها بتوافر عناصر الدولة في هذا النظام. ولهذا فإن تقدير توافر أو عدم توافر عناصر الدولة في النظام الجديد هو عمل سياسي وحقوقي في الوقت نفسه.

صور الاعتراف

الاعتراف إما علني أو ضمني. فالاعتراف العلني هو اعتراف قانوني وكامل de jure يتم استناداً إلى طلب وإجابة صريحة عنه. فالسكوت هنا لا يعدّ بياناً. وهذا الاعتراف يتم إما بصورة فردية ويصدر عن السلطة المختصة دستورياً في الدولة المعترفة، أو بصورة جماعية، كأن تقرر مجموعة من الدول الاعتراف بالدولة الجديدة كما حدث في الاعتراف بليبية الصادر عام 1949 عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة.

أما الاعتراف الضمني وهو اعتراف فعلي de facto فيتم عن طريق التعامل مع الدولة الجديدة فتدخل الدول معها في علاقات سياسية من دون أن يسبق هذه التصرفات اعتراف بها. من ذلك مثلاً اعتراف إيران الضمني بإسرائيل أيام حكم الشاه.

أنواع الاعتراف

الاعتراف لا يكون بالدول الجديدة فحسب، بل هنالك اعترافات بالثوار وبالمحاربين وبالحكومات الفعلية. ويذهب الفقه المعاصر لتأييد نوع رابع هو الاعتراف بالأمة أو بالحكومات الغائبة.

الاعتراف بالثائرين: يحصل إذا ما نشبت ثورة داخل دولة ما وتعدت حدود الهيجان الشعبي من دون أن تبلغ في الجسامة مبلغ الحرب الأهلية[ر]. ويجوز في مثل هذه الحال صدور الاعتراف بالثورة من الدولة الأم. ويكون الغرض منه رفع مسؤوليتها عن أعمال الثورة. ويترتب عليه أيضاً عدم جواز معاملة الثوار معاملة الخونة. أما إذا صدر الاعتراف بالثائرين من دولة أجنبية مثلاً فلا يترتب عليه إعطاء الثوار الحقوق المقررة في القانون الدولي للمحاربين combatants كحق زيارة السفن التابعة للدول وتفتيشها. ولا ينتج عنه التزام الدولة المعترفة باتباع واجبات الحياد بل لا يستحسن اعتراف الدول الأخرى بالثوار لأن ذلك يعدّ عملاً غير ودّي من جانب الدولة المعترفة تجاه الدولة التي تشهد الثورة بل قد يصل الحدّ بهذه الأخيرة إلى إعلان الحرب على الدولة المعترفة لتدخلها في شؤونها الداخلية كما فعلت بريطانية مع فرنسة عندما اعترفت هذه الأخيرة بالثوار الأمريكيين عام 1776.

الاعتراف بالمحاربين: إذا اتخذت الثورة شكل الحرب الأهلية وأصبح للثوار حكومة منظمة تباشر سلطاتها على إقليم معين، وجيش يتبع قواعد الحرب، ترتب على ذلك عدّ حالة الحرب قائمة بما ينجم عن ذلك من آثار، ولاسيما فيما يتصل بقواعد الحرب والحياد.

وخلافاً لما يذهب إليه كثير من الفقهاء فالاعتراف بالمحاربين فكرة عربية إسلامية الأصل. «فدار البغي» توازي ما يعرف اليوم بدار المحاربين أي المناطق التي يحتلونها، ودار البغي جزء من دار الإسلام تفرّد به جماعة من المسلمين خرجوا على طاعة الإمام الشرعي لحجج تأولوها مسوّغة لخروجهم، ثم إنهم تحصنوا في تلك الدار وأقاموا عليها حاكماً منهم وصار لهم جيش ومنعة.

وقد شهد الوطن العربي هذا النوع من الاعتراف حين بادرت الدول العربية الإسلامية وغيرها إلى الاعتراف بالجزائريين فور تأليف حكومتهم الأولى في القاهرة بعد اندلاع الثورة الجزائرية عام 1954 وسيطرتها على جزء من إقليم الجزائر.

الاعتراف بالحكومة الفعلية: إن الاعتراف بالدولة يتضمن، حكماً، الاعتراف بكل حكومة شرعية تقوم بها. ولكن قد تتألف في الدولة حكومة عقب ثورة أو انقلاب عسكري وتسمى هذه الحكومة حينئذٍ حكومة فعلية. ذهب «طوبار» وزير خارجية الاكوادور الأسبق في ضوء تكرر الانقلابات العسكرية في أمريكة اللاتينية، إلى عدم جواز الاعتراف بالحكومات الفعلية غير الدستورية إلا إذا أقرها ممثلو الشعب بصورة أصولية. غير أن التعامل الدولي في هذا الخصوص يقوم على اعتبارات سياسية، فالدول تعترف بالحكومة الفعلية لأسباب سياسية مهملة الاعتبارات القانونية. كما أن بعضهم يرى أنه مادامت الحكومة الفعلية مستمرة ومسيطرة على زمام الأمور في البلاد فهي جديرة بالاعتراف بها. غير أن هذا المنحى أصبح لا يستقيم إذا أُقر، مثلما فعل عهدا الأمم المتحدة لعام 1966 الخاصان بحقوق الإنسان، حقُ الشعب في تقرير مصيره، وهو يتضمن، فيما تضمنه، حق الشعب في اختيار شكل الحكم الذي يريده.

الاعتراف بالأمة أو بالحكومات الغائبة: ظهر هذا النوع من الاعتراف عقب اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية وإقدام النازيين والفاشيين على احتلال أقاليم الدول المحتلة برمتها. فقد انسحب زعماء البلاد المحتلة مثل تشيكوسلوفاكية (سابقاً) وفرنسة وبولونية واليونان إلى البلدان الحليفة وألّفوا فيها لجاناً قومية اعترفت بها الدول الحليفة على أنها حكومات في المنفى وحكومات غائبة governements in abstentia تمثل الأمم المغلوبة على أمرها وسمحت لها، على هذا الأساس، بتأليف جيوش وإصدار قرارات باسم أممها. ذلك أن الاحتلال لا ينشيء سيادة للمحتل مهما طال أمده، ولا يمكن الاعتراف بالأوضاع الناجمة عنه، وهذا ما يعرف بنظرية ستيمسون التي أطلقها في مطلع الثلاثينات عندما احتلت اليابان منشورية، وقد تبنّت عصبة الأمم نظريته التي أصبحت إحدى القواعد العامة الآمرة في القانون الدولي العام.

سحب الاعتراف

يتوقف الجواب عن السؤال حول جواز سحب الاعتراف بعد منحه على الرأي المتبنى بصدد الاعتراف: فإذا كان الاعتراف عملاً سياسياً منشئاً وصادراً عن الإرادة المطلقة للدولة جاز سحبه. أما إن كان عملاً قانونياً إظهارياً تلتزم به الدولة المعترفة ففي المسألة قولان: قول يرى جوازه وآخر ينفيه. هذا فيما يتعلق بالاعتراف العلني، أما الاعتراف الواقعي أو الفعلي فلا يحتاج إلى سحب لأنه مؤقت بطبيعته.

محمد عزيز شكري





مراجع للاستزادة



ـ محمد عزيز شكري، مدخل إلى القانون الدولي العام (منشورات جامعة دمشق 1980/ 1981).

ـ حامد سلطان، مدخل إلى القانون الدولي العام في وقت السلم (القاهرة 1976).

----------

